# Big Pilot and Small 6.5" Wrist?



## topher (Dec 8, 2010)

Pardon if I can find this info elsewhere. I used to remember there being an effective Google search bar on this site, but it seems to not exist anymore.

I am considering buying either a Pilot Chrono 3777 or a Big Pilot later this year. I have some skinny ass wrists at 6.5". I think the BP will be too big for me, but it just looks so nice and bad ass that I want it. I currently only have one watch - an Omega SMP 2254.50, which I think is 41mm.

Do any guys out there own a BP and have a small wrist? My head is telling me to settle for the Pilot Chrono as it's still a big watch but will fit me better.


----------



## 997 (Apr 27, 2013)

https://www.watchuseek.com/f350/big-pilots-small-wrists-524543.html


----------



## TAG1976 (Oct 20, 2008)

I don’t have BP but I do have Mark XVI(Dia. 39mm). It fits perfectly on my 7”(177mm) wrist.
But, I don’t think I can wear bigger watch than this. Otherwise, it will lose balance and look silly.

If you think it is too big then probably it is too big….


----------



## gekos (Dec 24, 2012)

TAG1976 said:


> I don't have BP but I do have Mark XVI(Dia. 39mm). It fits perfectly on my 7"(177mm) wrist.
> But, I don't think I can wear bigger watch than this. Otherwise, it will lose balance and look silly.
> 
> If you think it is too big then probably it is too big&#8230;.


+1


----------



## Watchstudent (Dec 29, 2013)

yeah looking at that thread that was linked above the BP is not one of those watches that can be worn on smaller wrists, personal opinion of course but to me those pics in that thread look like a 7 year old has stolen daddy's watch. You either have the wrist size for it or not, shame though i think the watch is stunning but my 6.75" wrist wouldn't take it.


----------



## doggbiter (Oct 31, 2010)

My wrist is 6.75" as well, and I can't pull off many watches over 41mm unless they are seriously short on lug to lug length. Would you consider something like a Damasko DA36 at 40mm?


----------



## Slowturbo (Jun 12, 2008)

Will definitely be too big. Even the 3777 is a pretty big/thick case for a 6.5" wrist in my opinion.


----------



## sidestreaker (Oct 3, 2012)

Wrist shots are almost always taken with wide angle and exaggerates the sizes on the wrist. It's probably best for you to try it out both and see which one fits you better.


----------



## logan2z (Sep 23, 2012)

I have a 7" flat wrist and recently tried on a BP at a couple of ADs. I think the watch actually looked ok but it still _felt_ big. I don't think I would have been comfortable wearing the watch, and this is coming from someone with a 44mm and 45mm Panerai. The Big Pilot certainly lives up to its name. I doubt it would work on your 6.5" wrist.


----------



## WTSP (May 6, 2012)

I've got 7"1/4 inch wrists and my BP is on the border line of wearability and comfort. I feel that as long as the width of the wrist is not smaller than the watch's length lug to lug it's all right.

In the end the beauty of the object has to be balanced by wearability.


----------



## Watchstudent (Dec 29, 2013)

WTSP said:


> I've got 7"1/4 inch wrists and my BP is on the border line of wearability and comfort. I feel that as long as the width of the wrist is not smaller than the watch's length lug to lug it's all right.
> 
> In the end the beauty of the object has to be balanced by wearability.


looks good on you pal


----------



## WTSP (May 6, 2012)

Watchstudent said:


> looks good on you pal


Thanks! That's nice of you. 



sidestreaker said:


> Wrist shots are almost always taken with wide angle and exaggerates the sizes on the wrist. It's probably best for you to try it out both and see which one fits you better.


This is a good point which is why I tried to get a wrist shot that was a little farther out. This usually makes the watch smaller and reduces the appearance of lug-wrist overhang.


----------



## MHe225 (Jan 24, 2010)

topher said:


> ... I think the BP will be too big for me, but it just looks so nice and bad ass that I want it ...


It is a question none of us can answer. Whatever we say, you need to be and feel comfortable with the watch if you do get it. But I may have a tip for you - I was in the same predicament when considering the Portuguese Automatic and after some research discovered / confirmed that the Parnis Power Reserve has the exact same dimensions. So I spent $80 on the PPR and after a few weeks knew that I would have no issues with the Portuguese Automatic. $80 well spent, in my book. Even more so, as my brother in law is now enjoying the PPR:









The outcome was less favorable when I followed the same m.o. to test the hand-wound Portuguese. The "equivalent" Parnis 6498 has shown me clearly that this watch is just a tad too large for my 6.75" wrist.









Parnis offers a BP look-alike, so why not spend ca $100 and give the watch a try?


----------



## jamwires (Dec 16, 2012)

The 41mm Mark XVII is a perfectly nice watch should the BP be too large. My wrists are 6.75", and I couldn't pull off the BP.


----------



## twinny (May 19, 2014)

WTSP said:


> I've got 7"1/4 inch wrists and my BP is on the border line of wearability and comfort. I feel that as long as the width of the wrist is not smaller than the watch's length lug to lug it's all right.
> 
> In the end the beauty of the object has to be balanced by wearability.


Looks good and fit you well.


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

I've lusted after a big pilot for years. However I have the same size wrists of you and he watch is too big for me, the lugs fall off the side of my wrists and, to me, it looks quite garish. 

What at ive noticed with IWC pilots is the length. The XVII is a big as I can go without looking over the top. Unfortunately the BP is just too big :-(


----------



## hengkyganda (Dec 5, 2013)

i have the same wrist size as yours, 6.5"
i had a 3777 for sometime & i think the watch sits quite proper on my wrist









a couple of months ago i was considering BP or Portuguese 7D
and after i tried them both, i went for the Portuguese 
BP is just way too large for me (too bad i didn't take a pic when i tried them both)

here are some wristshot of my Portuguese


----------



## Tony A.H (Aug 2, 2009)

great looking Petit Prince.

i also have a Flat 7,1/4 inch wrist . 
i believe a wrist shape is more important than it's diameter. a Flat wrist can pull off bigger watch better than Rounded shape .



WTSP said:


> I've got 7"1/4 inch wrists and my BP is on the border line of wearability and comfort. I feel that as long as the width of the wrist is not smaller than the watch's length lug to lug it's all right.
> 
> In the end the beauty of the object has to be balanced by wearability.


----------



## jamwires (Dec 16, 2012)

Some valid points about lug length here. My Mark XVII wears bigger than my 42mm Speedy Pro. It's thinner, but certainly longer lug to lug, despite being smaller on paper. 

My thoughts are this will be your maximum size you can pull off. The Mark XVI might even be safer if you can't try before you buy.


----------



## RIDE (Apr 15, 2006)

My wrists is under 7"....but pretty flat, and I have owned a BP in the past and thought it was completely fine on my wrist. So much so....that I miss that watch more than any I've owned and am in the process of getting it back!

Try it on...as long as the lugs don't overhang TOO much...you'll be fine.

Also....if you can find a short OEM BP strap, snag it! I bought one years ago when I first got my BP and never sold it knowing that some day it would be back with me. Glad I kept it as it fits much better than the stock that has a touch too much tail for me. Not a deal breaker...but the short OEM is perfect.

RIDE


----------



## powerfade (Jan 4, 2014)

My left wrist is 6.75 and right is a little over 7, and I prefer to wear it on the right for a more balanced look. The pilot watch is meant to look big so it may look ok on you.










Powerfade


----------



## dhtjr (Feb 7, 2013)

My wrist is 6.5 and flat. Can't pull off a Big Pilot. I look like a 5 year old wearing daddy's watch. I get that its history is as a big watch, but that was for actual pilots in actual cockpits flying actual airplanes who used the watch as an actual aid. In fact, in those days the watch was even bigger I think. On the other hand, I am a curmudgeonly middle-aged man who despises the giant watch trend, so my opinion should be taken with a healthy dose of salt. If you can strap a Big Pilot to your small wrist and not laugh out loud when you look in a mirror, then by all means take the plunge; and if you pass a guy on the street who looks at your wrist and cackles, you'll know that was me.:-d


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

^^ I'm in my early 30's and the BP looks ghastly on my wrists :-( my wallet loves this though


powerfade LOVING your 5002!!!


----------



## powerfade (Jan 4, 2014)

Thanks. I decided to go with the 5002 cuz it looks smaller on the wrist compared to 5004. 


Powerfade


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Don't tell me things like this - I've never tried on a 5002!


----------



## topher (Dec 8, 2010)

OP here. I've been wanting a BP for a long time now, and I finally got to try one on today. I think it looks fine (how it's supposed to look) even though my wrist is small. Here are some pics. I'm pretty sure I'm going to go for it once my tax refund comes in. I bought a Steinhart Nav B-Uhr within the past year, but I sold that only after a few months. This isn't a knock against the brand, because they make very good watches for the price, but there's just no comparison between that $400-$500 pilot and this one. The quality is not even close even if the general look is similar.

Sometimes I look at the Port Auto and want that one as well, but I like this one a little bit more and I can only get one watch this year.


----------



## dhtjr (Feb 7, 2013)

topher said:


> OP here. I've been wanting a BP for a long time now, and I finally got to try one on today. I think it looks fine (how it's supposed to look) even though my wrist is small. Here are some pics. I'm pretty sure I'm going to go for it once my tax refund comes in. I bought a Steinhart Nav B-Uhr within the past year, but I sold that only after a few months. This isn't a knock against the brand, because they make very good watches for the price, but there's just no comparison between that $400-$500 pilot and this one. The quality is not even close even if the general look is similar.
> 
> Sometimes I look at the Port Auto and want that one as well, but I like this one a little bit more and I can only get one watch this year.


Well, obviously it's your money and an entirely subjective personal choice. And I certainly can't fault your taste in watches. I mean no offense, but I think the watch is too big for you. But I concede it doesn't look as bad as I thought it would. I understand the allure of the Big Pilot, but I would consider a smaller IWC pilot model like the 43mm chronograph (which is still too big for my taste and my 6.5 wrist). But it sounds like you've already done your homework, so if you get it, wear it in good health, as they say.


----------



## AspiringEnthusiast (Feb 26, 2016)

Watchstudent said:


> yeah looking at that thread that was linked above the BP is not one of those watches that can be worn on smaller wrists, personal opinion of course but to me those pics in that thread look like a 7 year old has stolen daddy's watch. You either have the wrist size for it or not, shame though i think the watch is stunning but my 6.75" wrist wouldn't take it.


+1

And I have small 6.5" wrists so I'm trying hard not to hate!!


----------



## topher (Dec 8, 2010)

After thinking it over, I'm inclined to agree now with the majority that this watch is just too big for me. I'm reaching for reasons to justify it, but I'm now going to keep searching. The Rolex BLNR is on my radar, and maybe a different IWC. We'll see.


----------



## powerfade (Jan 4, 2014)

I also have a BLNR and am loving it. It's a much more versatile watch than the BP and very comfortable to wear. 



Powerfade


----------



## Madugo (Jan 10, 2008)

I've seen people with 6" wearing it. 

Looks good in the other way.


----------



## MHe225 (Jan 24, 2010)

Others have said it already, I think the watch is too big given your wrist size. I must say that I don't get the sudden switch to the BLNR - don't get me wrong, that's a very fine piece, but very different. Apples & Oranges.

Have you considered the BP Son version? I have noticed that there are quite a few sons for sale. At very reasonable prices too. I wonder, did people indeed break up the couple and sell just one? This would give you the BP look minus the size at a lower price:


----------



## gasman514 (Jul 5, 2014)

I have 6.25in wrist and tried one on recently and it was way too big. Totally off balanced


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

gasman514 said:


> I have 6.25in wrist and tried one on recently and it was way too big. Totally off balanced


That's the point of the BP, its not supposed to be balanced. When you're not using it over your flying jacket, it's meant to be big and, for lack of a better word, a statement.


----------



## jbellmd (Apr 19, 2014)

Appreciate everyone's responses. I've contemplated the 46 mm on my 6.75" wrist. Wear the 44 and 45 mm watches but intimidated by the big pilot. Need to get to an AD


----------



## murokello (Aug 3, 2012)

Madugo said:


> I've seen people with 6" wearing it.
> 
> Looks good in the other way.


No. It looks ridiculous.

This is from the other thread:


----------



## hebhsteve (Feb 27, 2016)

I tried the new 2016 Big Pilot on my 7 inch wrist, surprisingly it didn't look huge. For 6.5, I think it will look a little big though.


----------



## GoldenGrottoSharks (Dec 15, 2012)

I think the problem is that the watch is ALL DIAL which accentuates the size. It is a shame that some of the coolest watches are so large. I think that certain large models can be worn by those with small wrists, but the Big Pilot is one I would avoid.


----------



## LeslieL (May 24, 2016)

topher said:


> Pardon if I can find this info elsewhere. I used to remember there being an effective Google search bar on this site, but it seems to not exist anymore.
> 
> I am considering buying either a Pilot Chrono 3777 or a Big Pilot later this year. I have some skinny ass wrists at 6.5". I think the BP will be too big for me, but it just looks so nice and bad ass that I want it. I currently only have one watch - an Omega SMP 2254.50, which I think is 41mm.
> 
> Do any guys out there own a BP and have a small wrist? My head is telling me to settle for the Pilot Chrono as it's still a big watch but will fit me better.


I have 7 inches wrist and i feel the BP is perfect fit on my wrist, i think 6.5 is still fine, just go try it on and let your heart tell you


----------



## truep287 (Mar 8, 2014)

Gotta agree with the majority of opinions here. BP is too big for a 6.5 inch wrist. I went with the Mark XVI for that reason. Ultimately, no matter how good it looks on the counter, it has to look good on the wrist.


----------

